# Gelaskins has new skins for Kindles!!!!!



## Sucker4Romance (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey you all the makers of the popular bookshelf skin have released a whole heap of new designs on there website. Take a look, go to gelaskins.com.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, they have lots of really nice ones! Here's the link to the K2 skins...

http://www.gelaskins.com/catalog.php?DeviceID=39&CategoryID=34

Has anyone here used one? I'd like to know how the fit around the screen is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool stuff!

Betsy


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, those are nice!  Does anyone know if they actually include the Screensaver/wallpaper??  It shows them on most of the pics.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Wow, those are nice! Does anyone know if they actually include the Screensaver/wallpaper?? It shows them on most of the pics.


I was wondering the same thing.

I doubt it though, because I think they would have some problems with Amazon since including that would require the user to hack their Kindle to use it. Which would probably result in lots and lots of Customer Service calls to Amazon, not to Gelaskins.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I doubt it too but I did notice the pictures made it look like they did!  Wishful thinking I guess!  I LOVE matching screensavers.  It just makes the whole thing look much nicer!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I just sent them an inquiry on their website asking about it.  Hopefully I will hear back from them.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow there are some great ones there!  I hope they don't leave residue like some others!

Rachel


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful selection, but it's too bad they don't have the skin go between the keyboard keys.  I think that would bother me.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I think it would look better between the keys too!  I didn't think it would bother me but the more I look at my current skin the more I like that it does go between the keys.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I received an answer from GelaSkins about the screensaver.  Good thing I didn't get my hopes up!  

"Thank you for your interest in GelaSkins! I'm afraid we don't offer wallpapers for the Kindle skins. The greyed-out images you see on the site are just for the packaging. Apparently you need to "unlock" something on the Kindle to make it wallpaper-compatible, and that voids the warranty. Thank you again, Kim. Have a great day!"


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I absolutely fell in love with one of those and would be happy to give it a try - the one I really like is white-based, so hoping that the lack of skin between the keys on the keyboard will be less annoying...

But... I was wondering if anyone knows how thick they are and if my K2 will still fit in my Oberon (with corner straps) with the Gelaskin on?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Almond Branches in Bloom.  OMG, so very very pretty.  
deb


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome.  I can finally get bookshelf.  Now my Kindle will match my laptop/iPhone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Boo, no Kindle 1 skins.  Oh well, I like my DecalGirl...

Betsy


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble viewing the Gelaskins site?  I tried on 2 separate computers, and on both the left half of the page is just white and unviewable.  It cuts off in a straight line down the page right through words and images.  On the K2 page I can see only the last 2-1/2 skins on each row (starts in the middle of Cohabitations in the first row), and if I click on it, I can't only see the very edge of the larger picture.  Very frustrating -- I really want to see these!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Neo said:


> But... I was wondering if anyone knows how thick they are and if my K2 will still fit in my Oberon (with corner straps) with the Gelaskin on?


I can't speak definitively, but all of the skins I've ever used have been basically like a very heavy-duty sticker. The overall effect on the thickness of the Kindle is minimal.



PinkKindle said:


> Is anyone else having trouble viewing the Gelaskins site? I tried on 2 separate computers, and on both the left half of the page is just white and unviewable. It cuts off in a straight line down the page right through words and images. On the K2 page I can see only the last 2-1/2 skins on each row (starts in the middle of Cohabitations in the first row), and if I click on it, I can't only see the very edge of the larger picture. Very frustrating -- I really want to see these!


I'm not having any problems viewing the site. Since you've already tried another computer, have you tried a different browser? Download Firefox from www.mozilla.org and maybe that will work. Firefox is a much better browser than Internet Explorer anyway, so it's worth a download for more than just this problem.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Well I received an answer from GelaSkins about the screensaver. Good thing I didn't get my hopes up!


Don't let your hopes fall quite so fast... I think we can make screensavers using the images on their site. Here's a quick sample I made from the one deb liked... Almond Branches In Bloom. I might need to play with the contrast a little more if anyone actually wants to use it, but this is just to show it's possible.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> I'm not having any problems viewing the site. Since you've already tried another computer, have you tried a different browser? Download Firefox from www.mozilla.org and maybe that will work. Firefox is a much better browser than Internet Explorer anyway, so it's worth a download for more than just this problem.


Thanks Jason! I can't modify this computer, since it's my work computer, but I might try that on hubby's computer tomorrow and see if it works. I just figured I'd check if anyone else was having the problem before I started messing with stuff!  Course I just ordered another DG skin and probably don't _need_ to look, but I will anyway!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice Jason! I tried to do one after being inspired by you but it didn't turn out as good. The skin I like is the "Little Red" one and here is what I got:


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I just ordered Almond Branches in Bloom - Deb, you have good taste!    I smiled when I saw your post because I had just hit the confirm button.   I wonder about the lack of skin between the buttons but I absolutely love the image!  I can't wait to get it...

modified to correct my incredibly horrible spelling


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Nice Jason! I tried to do one after being inspired by you but it didn't turn out as good. The skin I like is the "Little Red" one and here is what I got:


I don't know what you mean Kimber, I think yours looks just fine. This one may not turn out quite as well as the other one because it has so many straight lines, which when re-sized will get "jaggy". I had a go at it as well, and I think mine turned out pretty much the same. The only thing I did different was take care of the corners and size it properly for the Kindle. It's scaled down here but when you click on it or save it, it will be the right size. I also made a darker version.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Jason!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

These are really nice..... but I'm out of luck too since I'm a KK owner.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the Hokusai Wave skin. It would look nice with my Hokusai Wave cover. I just put a new skin on, but when I get tired of it I may try the Gelaskin. Has anyone had trouble removing them?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you for posting this! I love Gelaskins' artists, and might be getting an Enamored Owl to match my phone!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

akjak said:


> Thank you for posting this! I love Gelaskins' artists, and might be getting an Enamored Owl to match my phone!


Well, in case you do, here's the screensaver... I stylized the 2nd one somewhat to get rid of the compression artifacts.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I love the Hokusai Wave skin. It would look nice with my Hokusai Wave cover. I just put a new skin on, but when I get tired of it I may try the Gelaskin. Has anyone had trouble removing them?


I'm wondering that too. I haven't heard many reviews on GelaSkins. I might consider changing up my skin.


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has noticed, but you can make kindle skins from any of the artwork on the site. Just add the artwork as one of your "favorites" and then go to the top to create your own and you can choose the images from you favorites.

Very cool!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Jason for your answer concerning Gelaskin thickness, I really appreciate it !

Doubledog: do you think it would be ok to download the images and make them into Decalgirl custom skins (not sure how to do that technically but will try to figure something out if it's possible)? I really like some of the Gelaskin designs but prefer the Decalgirls as the skin also goes in between keyboard buttons. Just wondering if there would be any copyright issues?


----------



## wybooterp (Oct 4, 2009)

Do Gelaskins still only skin the back of the Kindle 2 and not the front?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Neo said:


> do you think it would be ok to download the images and make them into Decalgirl custom skins (not sure how to do that technically but will try to figure something out if it's possible)?


It would absolutely be illegal because Gelaskins has either commissioned that artwork or licensed it. Aside from the legality of it, the images are not large enough resolution-wise to use them in that fashion.



wybooterp said:


> Do Gelaskins still only skin the back of the Kindle 2 and not the front?


They now include fronts. Click on the link in the 2nd post and you can see front/back images.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

These are really nice!  I love the Water, Blue Willow & Shore ones!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Jason, I kind of suspected that. Too bad .


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Those are some really nice skins


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG... WANT!  https://www.gelaskins.com/skins.php?SkinID=222&DeviceID=39&CategoryID=34


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

wybooterp said:


> Do Gelaskins still only skin the back of the Kindle 2 and not the front?


How bizarre! They used to do only the BACK? I don't skin the back of mine at all, because it's always hidden in a cover.


----------

